# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Multiplier Nb lignes de Dtail d'un rapport selon valeur d'un champ.

## Cpillin

Bonjour a toutes, tous,

Je dois construire un rapport simple, dans lequel un champ me ramne une valeur (Nombre) et je souhaiterai que le nombre de lignes gnres dans mon dtail soit fonction de cette valeur.

Plus clairement si un champ de ma ligne de dtail me ramne une valeur de '6' comment alors gnrer 6 lignes de dtail et ce avec les mmes informations ?

Merci de votre aide, je sche compltement.  ::calim2:: 

Bien cordialement

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

Pouvez vous faire une recherche sur "etiquette" dans ce forum ?

----------


## Cpillin

Merci luc,

je n'tais pas tomb sur cette discussion lors de mes recherches.

Bien cordialement

----------

